# His birthday today, and I can't stop crying



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

Today is my H's birthday. I've been through so much and recently I had decided we wouldn't be able to reconcile. Some things were unforgiveable to me, but today, on this day, I miss him. Before everything, before the intimacy, before the marriage, I miss the man that was my best friend. Whom I could tell anything to and vice versa. The man who I could talk to for hours on end . . .

And I feel myself falling backwards in time, to that painful time when we stopped talking and it felt like the end of the world. My heart is breaking all over again today. I mourn the loss of a man who was once such a beautiful person to me. He once made me laugh, sing, and smile. Its so very hard to say goodbye. Damn me for loving him. 

Posting here toda so I don't make the mistake of calling him and hurting myself further. Although Im so very sad and miss him so much, I still know the harsh reality of it all. I will be awaiting the arrival of our son in the next few weeks alone. I truly feel like Im dying inside, and today, the tears, they don't stop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Hugs! You aren't alone, we are all going through similar in this forum. I can't give you much advice, because I am unable to move forward, but look forward to your new baby and a new life.


----------

